# Ports bei Vood 422 freistellen! (MEGAWICHTIG)



## Palin2100 (22. Juli 2007)

Ein Freund von mir hat einen Interspace bei gamed.de
Da hat er 300 Slot.

Er giebt mir davon 32 Slot nur ich muss dafür diese Ports freistellen:

TCP: 1200
UDP: 27015

Ich geb ihm dann meine Ip adresse und er versucht den Interspace mit mir zu verbinden aber Interspace sagt er findet di Ports nicht.

Ich hab bei Tele2UTA Complete, ein Vood 442 KABELMODEM!  KEINEN ROUTER.

Ich weis nicht wie ich diese Ports da einstelle!

Ich weis keinen ausweg mehr.
Er zahlt schon für die 32 Slot zumindest das Monat ich habe nur noch 10 Tage, dann bricht er die Zahlung und somit auch die Slot ab.

BITTE
Danke schon mal.


----------

